# Johnson & Wales Univer Campus Safety & Security Patrol Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Safety & Security Patrol Officer
Institution:
*Johnson & Wales University*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/10/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Summary *

Patrols campus and performs various activities within campus safety and security to assist in maintaining a safe campus environment

*Essential Job Functions*


Patrols university properties to keep the campus safe and secure
Utilizes the access control software system to assist in maintaining building security
Conducts follow-up investigations of incidents gathering additional information for preparing incident reports
Enforces parking rules and guidelines on campus
Performs dispatcher duties when assigned
Performs other duties as assigned
*Required Qualifications*


High school diploma or equivalent (GED) 
Valid U.S. driver's license
Willingness and ability to obtain and maintain CPR/AED and First Aid certification
Willingness and ability to obtain and maintain Management of Aggressive Behavior (MOAB), Oleoresin Capsicum Aerosol (OCAT) (or equivalent) and Monadnock Expandable Baton certifications
*Additional Requirements*


Ability to work nights, weekends and holidays 
Ability to read, write and comprehend English
Proficiency in Microsoft Word and Outlook
Willingness to be subject to a comprehensive background investigation
Physical Demands: The physical demands described herein are representative of those that must be met by an employee to successfully perform the essential functions of this position.
Reasonable accommodations may be made to enable individuals with disabilities to perform the essential functions
Ability to stand and walk for entire work shifts
Talk, hear, use hands and fingers to handle or feel, and reach with hands and arms
Ability to climb, bend, crawl and lift and/or move (up to 25 pounds)
Ability to run short distances
Capability of using muscular force to defend oneself from physical attack or to come to the aid of others
Work Environment: The work environment characteristics described here are representative of those an employee encounters while performing the essential functions of the position. While performing the duties of this position, the employee is regularly assigned to outside weather conditions. Reasonable accommodations may be made to enable individuals with disabilities to perform the essential functions
Ability to withstand working in outside weather conditions
Ability to operate a patrol vehicle at any time under any weather conditions
Johnson & Wales University is an equal opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, genetic information, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status or any other basis prohibited by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Johnson & Wales University

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.jwu.edu/cw/en-us/job/494799?lApplicationSubSourceID=859


----------

